# Shop Recommendations in Vermont



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

G.I.Bro said:


> My GF is looking to pick up a new helmet and goggles. This weekend we will be making a trip to Stowe and I was looking for recommendations for shops in the area that we could check out that have a decent selection of gear for her to try on. We'll be staying in Johnson, Vermont but will have all afternoon Friday and all morning Monday to check out places.
> 
> Thanks,


Where are you driving from? No sales tax in NH.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

We are coming from Canada. We will be crossing over from Quebec into Northern Vermont.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

From the town to resort there are easily a dozen shops. One will fit your needs.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

use Maps and search, right?

but your in luck, we have an app on this forum called SpoonFed

Darkside first for foremost

Stowe Shops Online in Stowe Vermont | GoStowe.com
Sports Equipment & Apparel in Stowe, Vermont | GoStowe.com
Winter Equipment Rentals in Stowe, Vermont | GoStowe.com


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

I did a google search around the area but with all the hits that came back for shops I was hoping I could use the experience of those on the forum to point us in the direction of some of the better shops in the area with more selection rather then just picking shops at random.


----------

